# Clamping Squares



## OHNOIMONFIRE

Hey All,

I'm in the market for some clamping squares to help with 90 degree angle clamping. I'm not looking for corner clamps, I have the Kreg ones. I'm looking for clamps that I can use as a square when I have T shaped joinery. I think the best ones out there are the woodpeckers clamping squares, but those things are like $40 each. 

Have you made any homemade ones that have effectively done the job?

Thanks.

-Jeff


----------



## Dave Paine

I have the Woodpeckers 6in phenolic. I do not think they sell these anymore.

I also have some aluminium ones I got at a Woodworking show. These are machined angle iron format.

http://jevonstoolco.com/_wsn/page3.html

One source for the Jevons.
http://www.stockroomsupply.ca/shop/jevons.html

Grizzly has aluminium equivalent of the Woodpeckers phenolic.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Aluminum-Precision-Clamping-Square-6-x-6-x-3-4-Pair/T24641

I see Rockler sells some. $13 each.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10113

Eagle America has some, more expensive than the Rocker though.

http://www.eagleamerica.com/product/v424-3422/clamps

Mattias Wandel has some home made ones.

http://woodgears.ca/squares/


----------



## cabinetman

These might do.









 







.


----------



## OHNOIMONFIRE

cabinetman said:


> These might do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Not a bad idea to use as clamping guide. Not sure if they're big enough to be effective on long boards.


----------



## OHNOIMONFIRE

Have you guys ever seen something like this before?


----------



## Dave Paine

OHNOIMONFIRE said:


> Have you guys ever seen something like this before?


No, but I like the idea. It should be easy to build your own versions. I would glue two pieces of 1/2in or 3/4in birch plywood together, preferably the latter. I would want this thicker so it would not move laterally while I was clamping.

You could even make a pair from a square glue-up. Just need to ensure the cuts are 90 deg.


----------



## Greg in Maryland

OHNOIMONFIRE said:


> Have you guys ever seen something like this before?


Hi Jeff, 

I am almost finished making four of these squares. As suggested, I made mine out of 3/4 inch baltic birch. Mine are a bit larger (14 inches vs 12 inches) and have a series of oblong holes drilled in the middle for extra clamping areas. I also need to knock off the apex triangle to finish them up.

Attached is a picture of my partially version and a snapshot of the plans from a Wood magazine special edition.

Greg


----------



## Hammer1

More folks that build cabinetry should know about these, they make the assembly job much easier but you still need to check for squareness and not totally rely on the blocks. I made mine from a double layer of 3/4" plywood. I've used them for jigs, too, and I've cut a few down to fit in smaller spaces. Make 10 or 12 for larger work where you may want them top, bottom and in between.


----------



## OHNOIMONFIRE

Greg in Maryland said:


> Hi Jeff,
> 
> I am almost finished making four of these squares. As suggested, I made mine out of 3/4 inch baltic birch. Mine are a bit larger (14 inches vs 12 inches) and have a series of oblong holes drilled in the middle for extra clamping areas. I also need to knock off the apex triangle to finish them up.
> 
> Attached is a picture of my partially version and a snapshot of the plans from a Wood magazine special edition.
> 
> Greg


Thanks Greg. I'll be building these birch stealth bombers (lol) tonight.


----------



## GeorgeC

I have seen those corner squares at Harbor Freight. Do not remember the price.

George


----------



## Greg in Maryland

OHNOIMONFIRE said:


> Thanks Greg. I'll be building these birch stealth bombers (lol) tonight.


LOL, I hadn't thought of that.


----------

